# Poutine gravy recipe



## JC in GB (Aug 7, 2019)

I know this has little to do with smoking but I am in need of a recipe for poutine gravy.

The real Canadian stuff, not Heinz jar gravy... 

Thanks for your help...

JC


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 7, 2019)

Dude, hit up David aka Disco.
@disco hey David,
how about a Poutine recipe?

I always just used a gravy, any gravy.
And don't forget the cheese curds.

That or Mayo, oh man, garlic Mayo on fries.

Or Remoulade, had that on fries in New Orleans.


----------



## dede56 (Aug 7, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> I know this has little to do with smoking but I am in need of a recipe for poutine gravy.
> 
> The real Canadian stuff, not Heinz jar gravy...
> 
> ...




Here's one  from a famous Chef in Quebec named Ricardo: just copy the link for the receipe.

https://www.ricardocuisine.com/en/recipes/4853-poutine-with-homemade-gravy


----------



## daveomak (Aug 7, 2019)

For gravy, I prefer making a roux with bacon grease.. using Krusteaz pancake mix and whole milk...  A chicken gravy so to speak...


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 7, 2019)

But really, poutine is gravy.
No matter the flavor, whatever you like.
And cheese curds... Mmmm cheese.


----------



## zwiller (Aug 7, 2019)

Don't recall what show, but I saw a FN show on poutine and the CAN chefs made a big deal to about using duck fat and stock for "true" poutine.  They fried the fries in duck fat as well.


----------



## JC in GB (Aug 7, 2019)

zwiller said:


> Don't recall what show, but I saw a FN show on poutine and the CA chefs made a big deal to about using duck fat and stock for "true" poutine.  They fried the fries in duck fat as well.



Now that sounds like the way to go there....


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 7, 2019)

zwiller said:


> Don't recall what show, but I saw a FN show on poutine and the CA chefs made a big deal to about using duck fat and stock for "true" poutine.  They fried the fries in duck fat as well.


With it's French origins I can believe that.
But that is pretty upscale for most folks.
I'll settle for whatever critter I've cooked most recently.
Mmmm, gravy!


----------



## JC in GB (Aug 7, 2019)

dede56 said:


> Here's one  from a famous Chef in Quebec named Ricardo: just copy the link for the receipe.
> 
> https://www.ricardocuisine.com/en/recipes/4853-poutine-with-homemade-gravy



Link doesn't have the gravy recipe...


----------



## Fueling Around (Aug 7, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> Link doesn't have the gravy recipe...


You have to scroll to bottom and clik on "Brown Gravy Sauce for Poutine and Hot Chicken".

I checked out the recipe and it is a basic (light) brown gravy.
Personally, I don't like corn starch in my Euro-American gravy.


----------



## JC in GB (Aug 7, 2019)

Fueling Around said:


> You have to scroll to bottom and clik on "Brown Gravy Sauce for Poutine and Hot Chicken".
> 
> I checked out the recipe and it is a basic (light) brown gravy.
> Personally, I don't like corn starch in my Euro-American gravy.



Thanks...  Checked it out again and found it...  A pretty basic gravy.  I will be sure to give it a try.  I agree that I don't like cornstarch as much in gravy as a good roux.

My first instruction to any new cook.  Always start with a roux.


----------



## drdon (Aug 7, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> I'll settle for whatever critter I've cooked most recently.


Except fish...Fish oil cooked fries and gravy???????? Hmm


----------



## zwiller (Aug 7, 2019)

I REALLY want to like poutine but never had one that I liked yet.  To be honest, I think the cheese curds are the key and might need to be fresh made.  Did some digging and this gravy looks good to me: https://thelocalpalate.com/recipes/duck-fat-gravy-sauce/

Holy crap just had a wild thought.  Smoke a duck and collect the fat to make gravy and serve poutine with the smoked duck.


----------



## Fueling Around (Aug 7, 2019)

drdon said:


> Except fish...Fish oil cooked fries and gravy???????? Hmm


Italian gravy AKA marinara sauce, is pretty good on fries, too.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 7, 2019)

zwiller said:


> Don't recall what show, but I saw a FN show on poutine and the CA chefs made a big deal to about using duck fat and stock for "true" poutine.  They fried the fries in duck fat as well.



Sounds AWESOME...  but...  who can afford that !!!!   Not me....


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 7, 2019)

Duck fat isn't horribly expensive.
You can buy it jarred on Amazon for less than a dollar an ounce.
Might be expensive to fill a deep fryer, but a few inches in a small skillet isn't too hard on the wallet.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 7, 2019)

Bacon fat (grease) and chicken fat (schmaltz) taste great and it's a lot cheaper for this old fart on a fixed income...  I keep watching TV chefs rave about duck fat..  I'm afraid if I tried it, I'd love it and have to go to W-M and become a greeter to support my newly acquired food habit...  Schmaltz makes an awesome roux...
I would NOT make a good greeter...


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 7, 2019)

You're in luck!
Walmart no longer uses Greeters.
At least not here in the SE.


----------



## Fueling Around (Aug 7, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> You're in luck!
> Walmart no longer uses Greeters.
> At least not here in the SE.


Or
We're in luck?!


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 7, 2019)

Fueling Around said:


> Or
> We're in luck?!


----------



## drdon (Aug 7, 2019)

daveomak said:


> I would NOT make a good greeter...


I would do a road trip just to see you Dave!


----------



## knifebld (Sep 12, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> I know this has little to do with smoking but I am in need of a recipe for poutine gravy.



Try this one on your next try;

Ingredients;
- 2 Cups Chicken broth (Get the good quality stuff)
- 2 Cups Beef broth (Get the good quality stuff)
- 1 Onion
- 1 Clove of Garlic
- 3 tbsp Cornstarch
- 1 tsp Mustard Powder
- 1 tbsp Tomato Paste (or Ketchup)
- 1 tsp Cider Vinegar
- A few drops of Tabasco
- 1 tbsp Finely Chopped Italian Parsley
- Salt & Pepper to taste

Steps;
- Sautee the onion and garlic (5 min)
- Add the Chicken & Beef broth and bring to a boil, let it reduce by about a quarter
- Strain the broth to remove pieces of onions and garlic
- Keep a portion of the broth in a small bowl and add the cornstarch and dilute it completely. Then pour it gently while whisking the broth. Boil gently for about 1 minute
- Add ketchup, cider vinegar, Tabasco sauce, and salt & pepper to taste
- Keep whisking until the sauce has reached the desired consistency.

As mentioned in this thread, you can replace the Chicken and Beef broth with Duck both and confit...but honestly I've been in Quebec my whole life and rarely have known anyone to make the effort of using Duck.

Let me know what you think! Cheers!


----------



## JC in GB (Sep 12, 2019)

knifebld said:


> Try this one on your next try;
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think! Cheers!



Thank you very much for that.  That one looks like a winner for sure.

JC


----------



## zwiller (Sep 12, 2019)

knifebld
 THANKS.  That reduction sounds killer.  Am I right tho, the real secret it the cheese?  You want fresh "squeaky" curds.


----------



## knifebld (Sep 12, 2019)

zwiller said:


> knifebld
> THANKS.  That reduction sounds killer.  Am I right tho, the real secret it the cheese?  You want fresh "squeaky" curds.



Absolutely! Here you can get fresh curds from Costco. About 4.5lbs for $20 CDN!


----------



## JC in GB (Sep 12, 2019)

zwiller said:


> knifebld
> THANKS.  That reduction sounds killer.  Am I right tho, the real secret it the cheese?  You want fresh "squeaky" curds.



Living in Wisconsin, I have no issues finding fresh curds.


----------



## zwiller (Sep 12, 2019)

LOL 

 JC in GB
 I can imagine that.  No idea as for me as I've not looked but will now that we got a legit recipe.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 12, 2019)

knifebld said:


> Try this one on your next try;
> 
> Ingredients;
> - 2 Cups Chicken broth (Get the good quality stuff)
> ...


That sounds like a great recipe, thanks.


----------



## knifebld (Sep 12, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Please take the F word meme down, Just a little too much for a PG PG-13 forum.
> Thanks.



My bad, appologies.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 12, 2019)

knifebld said:


> My bad, appologies.


Thanks.
I found it funny as hell, cause that's me with everything that taste good.


----------



## S-met (Sep 12, 2019)

zwiller said:


> They fried the fries in duck fat as well.



Duck fat fries are really good, but not notably better than lard. Both are way better than veggi-oils. Something about lard is way better regarding texture and flavor.


----------



## zwiller (Sep 13, 2019)

knifebld said:


> My bad, appologies.



It was funny to me too but just a little _gauche_.   



S-met said:


> Duck fat fries are really good, but not notably better than lard. Both are way better than veggi-oils. Something about lard is way better regarding texture and flavor.



Thanks.  Supposedly tallow is the best of all.  That's what McDonalds used until the health craze.


----------



## knifebld (Sep 13, 2019)

Here’s what it looks like when you’re really desperate for one!


----------



## Fueling Around (Sep 13, 2019)

LOL
You are desperate to go to Mickey D.
A few local places offer poutine, but I hesitate to sample.  

I have to bring malted vinegar to fish fries.

When I lived in Seattle, the better places (dives in the snooty circle) had infused malted on every table.


----------

